# Shamu gone bad!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Whale Kills SeaWorld Trainer As Guests Watch - Jacksonville News Story - WJXT Jacksonville


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

this is why you dont swim with whales.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

dayum. and my wife wanted to be a trainer! ha.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aaaaand thats why killer whales should be in the ocean and not in a tank jumping through hoops and having trainers jump off there snout.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I just read that on comcast news. That is why I do not train anything that could kill me! lol
That is really sad and one report said the whales may have been playing with her so it wasn't necessarily an attack.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So that's why they're called killer whales? Sad though for the trainer, they really are beautiful animals that are a force to be recon with. Just goes to show you brains do not always outsmart wit & power - whales are not cuddly profit play toys, they need o-chin.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That's really sad. But Killer Whales are one of my favorite animals.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

May I add, this wasn't the first trainer this whale had killed. It had killed another trainer back in 1991 but it wasn't sure which of the 3 whales in the tank had actually killed the trainer. I think we may now know the answer.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL that's right, Cindy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah just heard on the news that the whale did drag her into the water and that whale has killed three ppl now. They said they have warned their trainer not to get in the water with this whale. Maybe he doesn't want to work for seaworld anymore! lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang 3 people, WTF was that trainer thinking all you had to say to me was he killed 1 and that would be over lmao 

sgh killer whales are my fav. I like them better then dolphins lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it is very sad BUT orcas are not nicknamed killer whales for nothing. these whales have been known to kill great white sharks. everyone enjoys a trip to sea world to see these whales since we dont get to see them in the wild unless you go looking for em but seriously they look so upset. their dorsal fins should not be bent over like that. i say this particular whale at least should be released into the wild he is not a happy whale


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What I don't get is, if this whale killed two people previously (clearly he's an 'edgy' whale - who wouldn't be living in a glass pool doing flips & twirls all day)... WHY in THE HECK was Sea World allowing this whale to still 'act' in one of their shows when clearly it's in need of whaley anger management therapy aka freedom??? And my behind they weren't sure which whale killed the past victims... Some CEO was too greedy to say this whales to dangerous, cause if one whale is then people might start questioning their safety with other whales. And there goes the Shamu show at Seaworld - yeah in the end I think greed was the culprit, not the 'killer whale' aka Orca.

And agreed with Helena's Mommy, Orca's are beautiful animals.

Another note, when adolescent killer whales are coming of age they have a 'ritual' where it herds a baby humpback from it's mother & kills it for sport... They also play with their food


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I just watched the video of this or of the report of this and saw PETA having their say. We all know if this were a bulldog like ours they would be euthanized without question. Even though that trainer was passionate about what she does....just like us.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think the whale got angry because it found they have a seafood restaurant at seaworld.......


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao franktank.

They have come up with tons of reasons why but no one knows for sure. If anyone finds a video of the girl being attacked let me know. We were trying to find a video of it most of the day in school. We find it hard to believe with those many people there not one of them have a video camra roling during that time.


Though news reports say that sea world does contain some sick whales and do not let most people know the whales are sick. Most of the time the trainers and never told the whale is sick. News says the trainers noticed the whales acting flakey but sea world said they had to continue the show


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IDK, I heard on the news today that they are going to continue the shows with that particular whale. Hmm... seems kinda silly to me, but hey, i guess if you've invested that much money in an animal he might as well make it back for ya no matter what mortal cost it maybe, huh??? :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, I am sure the trainers sign an agreement before they work with the dangerous animals so seaworld wont get a lawsuit, as for the whale who has already killed 3 trainers already.......my question is.......Why are they going to keep an animal like that?
they said they let kids feed them fish and pet them so whois to say it wouldn't grab a child and do the same thing?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

RileyRoo said:


> well, I am sure the trainers sign an agreement before they work with the dangerous animals so seaworld wont get a lawsuit, as for the whale who has already killed 3 trainers already.......my question is.......Why are they going to keep an animal like that?
> they said they let kids feed them fish and pet them so whois to say it wouldn't grab a child and do the same thing?


There is a difference between whale aggression and people aggression... don't you know that?! lmao sorry, I crack myself up.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Indigo, didn't you know whales arent PA that's a lie! *Pets Shamu softly.* people are what seaworld feeds them nowadays as a raw food diet. makes their skin smooth and they get added protein....and........

Pelicans


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO... so that's why they have free admission to selected crack heads in the middle of the night!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wild animals....Eat 'em or leave 'em alone.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

can people put wahles to sleep
"


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess if it was the right thing to do.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

man, that poor bird had NO chance.......but what a lucky look into the instincts of those wild animals


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

franktank1 said:


> I think the whale got angry because it found they have a seafood restaurant at seaworld.......


Aaahaha:rofl:


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I think its really sad that a lot of people blame the whales.
Like considering killing the whale.
They say that they are trained animals.
Trained specifically not to do things like kill the trainers.
But a whale is a wild animal.
and no matter how socialized they are with humans they still have instincts. and if there is something the trainer does that may irritate it, it doesn't know how to communicate and say get the eff off me.
It does something to make the person stop.
It doesn't neccasarily have to be something rough.
people need to keep in mind these animals are huge and they could even be being gentle and not realize that the flimsy human is falling apart.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Any wild animal is dangerous. Any animal at all really

No matter what the type of animal you are working with it still can kill
Either it being a bird, dog, cat, to a wild animal. They all can still kill. 

The trainers and the vets knew something was wrong with these whales and they were not acting right. Yet, Sea World told them to continue with the show. The trainers may not have known if the whale was sick. Though, they are working with them long enough to know when something is not right. 

The news says that some of the trainers knew something was wrong with the whales. Its Sea Worlds fault for making them go out there. If the whales took the day off maybe that girl could still be alive


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I believe it was a man with some really girly features.
or maybe a female with manly face.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well... I have been the Sea World 3 times... Twice at San Antonio Texas and once in San Diego.. (most recent) And I have to say that San Antonio park was the best. When I went to the Diego park there was on whale with a flopped dorsal fin... I had never seen that before other than on Free Willy lol When they said it meant he was unhappy or didn't have enough room. The Diego park did seem to have a bit of a smaller tank for them.. but I don't know it had been awhile since I'd been to the SA park. The SA park whales were not like that. The SA park also had a baby whale so I guess they breed, but I think all the parks probably do. So I think most of the whales they have now are captive bred.

Oh and it says the whale killed 3 people ... I heard the person before this killed was actually a spectator who wondered in to the area after hours... So obviously that guy had no buisness being there! I remember hearing about it on the news a few years ago...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They keep this particular whale because he is a great asset to their breeding program.I believe he's the sire to all the babies they have.He is also the largest killer whale in captivity in the world.
No one was supposed to get in the water with him at all.They knew that when they got him from Canada.That was part of the stipulations of them getting him.And the part of the show he is in he comes into no human contact with the audience.They use him at the end of the show to splash the audience.
I've seen him at the shows when I used to live in Orlando.He really is a sight to see in person.Very big and beautiful.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel bad for the whale. 

So how did she get pulled in by her ponytail? Im thinking if that orca wanted to grab her it would have put her whole head in her mouth so im confused on being pulled in by the hair? What the crap was she doing with just her hair in the water???


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I believe she was in the shallow part of the holding tank,not the main tank,kinda like crouching in the water with only her head and back sticking out of the water.Almost kinda like being on her hands and knees


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

and she didnt see that big a** whale coming at her????? lmao I would have walked on water!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lmao! I think she was in there trying to play with it and spend time with him.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well on the news here it says he is NOT used to people nor people with long hair. IMO, if they knew he was only for breeding stock and not used to handling they should have kept it that way.


----------

